# Something Beautiful - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

NeedToBreathe's, Something Beautiful: a quick look at the way I play the elements of this song......thanks for watching.

[video=youtube;8T5XkXWXuRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T5XkXWXuRA[/video]


----------

